# New Feeder magazine



## growinggirls (May 14, 2006)

Currently producing a magazine set in a school were the new girl is the only BBW, she is then befriended by the cool skinny girls. The girls soon find out that big is beautiful and feeding begins.


----------



## growinggirls (May 14, 2006)

for details email [email protected]


----------



## 1300 Class (May 15, 2006)

Could we perhaps have a translation into something aproximating an explanation?


----------



## growinggirls (Aug 26, 2006)

hi my name is kristie am using my ex fiances account. 2 fill u in this mag was neva gonna happen it was a con by him 2 get me and other girls 2 send him pix! he disgusts me! x


----------



## Emma (Aug 26, 2006)

tried to delete wouldn't work though


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 26, 2006)

Roflcopter.


----------



## BaronAaron (Aug 26, 2006)

I think I might be stoned but I thought a magazine was, like, this stapled, glossy thing full of stuff to read and look at, with, like ads, a cover and appearing weekly, monthly, quarterly, what-have-ya and what-not.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 26, 2006)

i've got my lollerskates on Dan, land the copter and lets take flight.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Red (Aug 26, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


>






.... that really is genius!


----------



## altered states (Aug 26, 2006)

I sent this mofo pix too, and he turned out to be a Jew for Jesus selling time shares in the Arkansas wilderness. Last time I fall for that one.


----------



## Phalloidium (Aug 26, 2006)

Wagimawr said:


>



I raise you a butterfly on a cupcake!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 27, 2006)

Ivy said:


> i've got my lollerskates on Dan, land the copter and lets take flight.



i'll pass, the last time i went lollerskating i had a bad accident. you wanna just go to rofl house instead?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 28, 2006)

BaronAaron said:


> I think I might be stoned but I thought a magazine was, like, this stapled, glossy thing full of stuff to read and look at, with, like ads, a cover and appearing weekly, monthly, quarterly, what-have-ya and what-not.


Been scratchin' my own head over that one for years, Baron.



tres huevos said:


> I sent this mofo pix too, and he turned out to be a Jew for Jesus selling time shares in the Arkansas wilderness. Last time I fall for that one.


Your forgot to mention his car trunk full of Amway and his "Ask me about Herbalife!" button.


----------



## isotope (Aug 28, 2006)

...Tell you what, let's turn this magazine into a movie!

Loads of CGI, big stars and Spielberg directs!

...however we still have no idea what is going on.


----------

